# Anyone know what the new zse2 station delivers?



## tofu97 (Apr 8, 2017)

The one in Bellevue WA, amazon.com, prime now or fresh?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Have never seen any start with z


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Same. "U" is a long ways from "Z" on any mobile or regular keyboard


----------

